# Want to add Sub Woofer to 2008 Bose Maxima



## smccarthy945 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 2008 Maxima SE with the Bose system and would like to know if there is an RCA output on the built in amplifier mounted in the trunk. Or is there anyway to add a sub to the existing system without having to run RCA's from the head unit? Also, is there an RCA external output for a sub on the Boca head unit if one doesn't exist in the trunk.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 08MaxCash (Oct 22, 2008)

u wanna run a sub using da existing amp...why??
your not gunna get king kong in your trunk dat way lol i have a 1200w rms amp nd 2 12' alpine type r's nd they bump. if u want kiddie bass do it dat way but i would buy a big amp nd crazy subs and blow da trunk off your car


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

Remember that Bose quality is in the Speakers, you can do anything you want, just splice in anywhere you want, you cannot blow out a Bose speaker.


----------

